# Leaf tips curling down



## Tahiti Allen

Howdy Gang!!:hubba: My plants leaves are curled down and I don't know why!:holysheep: They are flowering now and I just watered them the day before and the next day, the leaves are curled down!:holysheep:What causes this to happen?? Help!!!:shocked: Check my photo's and let me know, what might be the problem and how to fix it!! please!!:hairpull:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Hey Allen, Welcome! What size pots are they in? I bet your watering every few days. It means its rootbound. Your already flowering, just keep goin as is, not big deal. Maybe use more dirt next time. They look great :aok:


----------



## Tahiti Allen

Howdy SmokeMyPiece!! They are in 30 liters of good soil and I'm watering on the 3rd day, it's pretty hot here in the south of France! I don't think, they are rootbound, they are just 4 ft. tall! When I water them, I give them 15 liters, with nutrients! This is the first time the leaves have curled down on me! Thanks, my friend!!


----------



## Locked

I hve had plenty of plants do that and I hve never thought anything of it....certainly never caused any problems for me.  I think your plants look hella healthy.  Jmo


----------



## Tahiti Allen

Thanks, Hamster Lewis!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dito *Hampster*


Plants look :aok:

take careand be safe


----------



## Tahiti Allen

Thanks, 4u2smoke!


----------



## Alistair

They look healthy to me too, but I thought those leaf tips indicated too much nitrogen.  Actually, I have that happen to my plants too, and it doesn't seem serious.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

I always get curling down leaves.. Figured it was a sign the roots had hit all sides, as mine do this in 16oz cups around the time I have to water every day (6-7th node).


----------



## Tahiti Allen

Hey SmokeMyPiece and Alistair ! Some people say, that the curling down of the leaves could be cause by "overwatering! In other words, I watered them while they were still wet! For me, I normally water every third day, now I have changed, I waited until the leaves druped alittle bit from no water and I weighed my girls! Now, only when they are at their lowest weight do they get water!! I attached a photo of them!! Take it easy, my friends!


----------



## Locked

Nice friggin bushes brosef.....those look hella healthy. Beautiful.


----------



## mr_chow

lush looking leaves that curl down like an "eagle claw"

...too much nitrogen, my friend 


flush each plant w/ 2x the volume that it can hold.  use plain/luke-warm water, pour slowly.  hold off on nutes for a few watering schedules and def pull back on the N.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174969&d=1314730527



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Locked

They don't look like they have rams horns to me....slight bend not to the degree over over ferting. Most of the time I see rams horns I see nute burn on the tips as well.jmo


----------



## mr_chow

i also see some curling up...

...your mg is low...which would be a side affect of too much N.  .  after the flush, you can use a epsom salt/water foliar feed or grab some calmag for your watering.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> They don't look like they have rams horns to me....slight bend not to the degree over over ferting. jmo




...in soil things don't happen all at once.  :hubba:


----------



## Hick

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> Hey SmokeMyPiece and Alistair ! Some people say, that the curling down of the leaves could be cause by "overwatering! In other words, I watered them while they were still wet! For me, I normally water every third day, now I have changed, I waited until the leaves druped alittle bit from no water and I weighed my girls! Now, only when they are at their lowest weight do they get water!! I attached a photo of them!! Take it easy, my friends!



they look near perfect to me.:confused2: lush and green .. "I" wouldn't change a thing.  the very slight tipping down, I always read as a sign that you've approached the max' nitrogen they can handle before you'll see burn. "I:" don't see any interveinal chlorosis to indicate mg deficiency.


----------



## mr_chow

Mg deficiency:

... effects the lower and later middle leaves; causes the leaf tips to curl upward and die...may not be severe now, but...


Mg is often in soil but unavailable due to the soil being too cold/wet or  acidic. an excess of K and N can  also bind Mg in soil.


do what you want...i'm just here to help


----------



## dman1234

there is a week between the pics. i dont believe he has an issue.


----------



## Tahiti Allen

Thanks, to you'al! I'll post some more photo's around harvest time!!


----------



## stonakai

I am getting the same thing from one strain (girlscout cookies) THe purps look fine but these have a droop. I am 5 weeks in bloom and not giving much N at all. I may be root bound I have 20 gal smart pots. But I am not sure. They are only about 7-8 foot high. And these are farther behind the rest. Any Ideas or do you think it looks like root bound?I grow indoor hydro mostly but have been doing some outdoor organic lately. Temps have been in the high 90s-100 lately : (


----------



## stonakai

pics  First 2 show the droop 3rd is a overview from on a ladder and the 4th is a close up 

View attachment resize leaf droop 1.jpg


View attachment resize leaf droop 2.jpg


View attachment leaf droop 3.jpg


View attachment resize.jpg


----------



## IQof420

2 much h2o


----------



## stonakai

Ahhh Thanks it makes sense I started watering more because it has been so hot. Thanks!


----------



## MR1

Nice garden you have there.


----------



## stonakai

Thanks my problem the last couple years outdoor is keeping my Husky's out of it. This year I got smart and put it in a 10x10 kennel.


----------



## Kindbud

Looks good to me!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

It has been my experience that if the leaves are sagging, as opposed to the outer parts of the fronds curling down, then that is either over or under watering. If the leaves are still standing up but only the outer parts of the leaf fronds are curling down, then that is an early sign of over nutrient. 

If you have strong nutrients in the soil, even in an organic setup, it is possible to get a nutrient surge when watering if the levels are just right. Its not enough to burn them but just enough of a surge when the water comes in and activates and mobilizes the elements in the soil, to give them "too big of a mouthful" initially, and cause them to show early signs of nute burn, but then as the soil dries out, the elements become locked back in place and the plants level back out.

This is more of an educated postulate than an actual tested fact.


----------

